# British horror films



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah.

Get it on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

No. German.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Horror Hospital 1973

Despite the lame title, this is a good'un.

Sad to see the venerable actor, Dennis Price reduced to a bit role in something like this.

That is the little karlick (dwarf) that played Hop-frog in the Corman Poe adaptation.

Dig the part where coolcat Abraham strolls onto the grounds with that hipster Herb Alpertish muzack.

Get it on, Jimmeh!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

Okay then:

MICHAEL REEVES: Witchfinder General


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Orlroight! Good'un!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

How about the 1972 "Death Line"? The premise being that a group of Victorian underground workers buried in a tunnel collapse had somehow survived and founded a race of cannibals who abducted people from late night trains. Somewhat bizarre but I remember it being quite chilling.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Here's the poster.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

all the Hammer Studio horrors


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Theatre of Blood_ (1973).

Vincent Price is as campy as hell but the plot is quite clever - an actor becomes deranged after being humiliated by a coterie of critics at an awards ceremony and proceeds to bump them off by recreating Shakespearean murder scenes with modern settings. Great cast, too - Diana Rigg, Harry Andrews, Arthur Lowe, Robert Morley, Eric Sykes, Michael Horden, Diana Dors...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye. And what a cast!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

ROBIN HARDY: The Wicker Man










The film that launched 1,000 psychedelic folk albums.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Correction: like I said before, "wyrdfolk" not psychfolk.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

darklands SAID TO BE THE wELSH wICKERMAN.
aNYONE SEEN IT?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

ROY WARD BAKER: The Vampire Lovers 1970










:tiphat::devil:


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Another one from the great Vincent Price:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

village of the damn 28 days later the wicker man - and the one about the doctor who tries to make a CENTIPEDE out of humans that Crawled around he sewed there mouths to the persons butt. yes gross its there


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> village of the damn 28 days later the wicker man - and the one about the doctor who tries to make a CENTIPEDE out of humans that Crawled around he sewed there mouths to the persons butt. yes gross its there


there is a british version also i think


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Currently watching Captain Clegg (also known as Night Creatures), directed by Peter Graham Scott (who?), and starring Peter Cushing and Oliver Reed, among others. It's got pirates.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cthulhu Mansion (1992) 

This sucks so bad.

First third of film is totally unnecessary.

Teen thugs murder someone in the fairground Haunted House. They kidnap a stage magician and force him to drive them to his mansion where they can hide from the law. Normally this story could be laid down on film in 5 minutes. here it takes 25.


This movie is like watching Sammy Davis Junior do "Here Comes the Judge" on eternal loop in the middle of HELL.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Village of the Damned" (1960)

Those eyes! Children have never been creepier than they are in "Village of the Damned," in which demonic youngsters with glowing eyes take control of a scenic British hamlet. The central mystery - a whole town falls asleep, and months later, the women are pregnant under dubious circumstances - is terrifying, and the ending is pitch black. Incredibly-named director Wolf Rilla films the events with a steady hand, and isn't afraid to make the symbols of purity, like childbirth, terrifying. Pro tip: Skip John Carpenter's disastrous 1995 remake.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just for you then, Pugg...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Just for you then, Pugg...


Could have been worse, The Damned. .........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Damned_(1969_film)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

PSYCHOMANIA ('73) Just watched it.

Motorcycles amongst the Standing Stones.
Rockin' soundtrack.

The smooth, classy George Sanders in his last role.
The ubiquitous Robert Hardy. I mean - this actor shows up everywhere through all Brit cinema. He must have more roles than Christopher Lee!

They rate this one rather highly, but, IMHopo, good acting does not help much in a failing ,nothing plot: again we have teenage roustabouts making trouble. Zombie-motorcyclists and a pact with The Devil. Ho-hum.

In the end...a total waste of The deacon's time.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I saw that one not long ago. I think it falls into the "so bad, it's good" category. It is rather poignant that George Sanders' final performance was in a film like that. Not at all dissimilar to Bela Lugosi's final, albeit unwitting, appearance in "Plan 9 From Outer Space".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

HORROR EXPRESS '72

Prehistoric man-creature frozen in Manchuriais being transported on Trans Siberian Express.
Telly Savalis -pre-Kojack - shows up 2/3 way thru this film, as a cocksure Cossack.

Well-done but weak, predictable story.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

CITY OF THE DEAD aka HORROR HOTEL

cheap sets but, wot the heck, its made in 1966.
Decent acting. Once again its Christpher Lee.
Witch burnings, curse anorl.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ISOLATION

Isolated Irish farm. Cow gives birth to _pregnant_calf.

Farmer being paid-off.

Genetic modification, loikes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

POSSESSION '81

A young Australian actor, Sam Neil, who now gets tons of roles, and Adjani - both outrageously over-acting.

First half of movie is dead-boring couple-with-problems fodder. Then it becomes a horror movie. You are reminded of Polanski's "Repulsion" only "Repulsion" is classic and this is just mediocre.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Possession has a pretty strong reputation in some circles, and I'm dumbfounded as to why. It's probably the weakest film Zuławski made (outside of his Boris Godunov film). Repulsion is much better.

And since this is a Classical forum, his film on Chopin, La Note bleue, is worth a watch.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

EYE OF THE DEVIL (1966)

Atmospheric Pagan sacrifice film 
David Niven, Deborah Kerr, David Hemmings, & Donald Pleasence get down onnit.
Crops failing...need blood. Holy Wickerman!!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

THE GORGON

You all know the mythology: over 2000 years ago there were three sister-monstrosities, The Gorgons whose gaze could turn men to stone..
The second sister, Medusa , is slain by Perseus, who beheads her , avoiding her gaze by looking at the reflection in his shield.

Well, this here Hammer film, proposes that the spirit of the third sister, Magrathea (or sumfink loike that) , goes to Austro-Hungarian pre WW2 times, possessing a woman's body and habituating a castle that has been empty the last 50 years.

This is a lesser known Hammer and one of the best ones. Good sets, solid acting (Lee, Cushing, and David Troughton (Dr Who). Also that actor wot was in the series, "Sorrell And Son" does a great job here. Director Terrence Fisher is associated with the better Hammers.

Totally shoite special effects at the end - where Lee beheads the Gorgon - but wot do you expect , its made in 1964.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

THE GHOUL

Peter Cushng, John Hurt


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

DOMINIQUE

Jean Simmons, Simon Ward


rubbish


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tulse said:


> ROBIN HARDY: The Wicker Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one. The music too. The songwriter Paul Giovanni had no musical training.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

DARK WATERS


poo.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

INCENSE FOR THE DAMNED aka THE BLOODSUCKERS aka DOCTORS WEAR SCARLET (of course, there are no doctors in this crap film) 1970

Speaking of Wickerman, this has Edward Woodward in it. Cushing,Patrick McNee (Steed of The Avengers).

An Oxford don - he is no more than 25, yet a don! Jesus! It took me 40 years to become a Prog Masterman! - specializing in Greek mythology, falls in with a bad "happening" crowd of decadent youth on the islands of Greece.
You don't find out till most ways through this "film" that - of course - they are vampires of an old Greek Minoan cult.
They have put him under some sorta trance spell. Word gewts round of murdered teens in the countryside traced to this famous Oxford "don".
McNee and three others rush to Greece to find their friend and clear his name.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I like horror films without CGI effects. The more CGI effects there are, generally, the less scary the film is. This adaptation of Henry James' short story, The Turn of the Screw, has amazing B & W cinematography, and an excellent cast, led by Deborah Kerr, and some genuinely creepy moments:

https://www.amazon.com/Innocents-De...41&sr=1-1&keywords=the+innocents+deborah+kerr

I don't know if the film, "Seance on a Wet Afternoon", exactly fits into the "horror" genre, but it's an eerie story, and very well done:

https://www.amazon.com/Seance-Wet-A...sr=1-1&keywords=seance+on+a+wet+afternoon+dvd

Otherwise, I thought Danny Boyle's "28 Days Later" & its sequel "28 Weeks Later" were imaginative takes on the "zombie" film genre. And let's not forget "Shaun of the Dead", now that was a brilliant zombie movie.

https://www.amazon.com/Days-Later-W...F8&qid=1519064307&sr=1-4&keywords=28+days+dvd

https://www.amazon.com/Shaun-Dead-F...=1519064399&sr=1-4&keywords=Shaun+of+the+dead


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The earth dies screaming (1964)

Our old friend, Dennis Price.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

is the Hellraiser series Brittish? I think it is
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellraiser


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Eden Lake 
Kill List
Dog Soldiers


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Are they any good??


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

SATAN'S SLAVE (1976)


ho-hum.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

CRAZE (1973)

Antiques dealer (Jack Palance) has an African idol (the lovegod, Chewkoo) in the basement which demands chickiepoo-sacrifice.
Somehow they looped Hugh Griffith, Diana Dors and Trevor Howard into this rubbish.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

BLOOD ON SATAN'S CLAW


Aye.
Get it on.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

THEATRE OF BLOOD '73

excellent cast:
Vincent & Dennis Price, Micheal Hordern,Eric Sykes,Diana Rigg,Robert Morely......



This one is rated rather highly but Deaky-poos saeth, "ho-hum"


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Night of the Demon/Curse of the Demon (1957)
The Innocents (1961)
Burn, Witch, Burn/ Night of the Eagle (1962)

It! (1967)
Tales from the Crypt (1972)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

geralmar said:


> Night of the Demon/Curse of the Demon (1957)


A good movie, a cut or two above most such movies of this period. "It has been written since the beginning of time, even unto these ancient stones, that evil supernatural creatures exist in a world of darkness. And it is also said man using the magic power of the ancient runic symbols can call forth these powers of darkness, the demons of Hell."


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

AND NOW THE SCREAMING STARTS ('71)

Not bad Amicus film - yet another with Patrick McNee

Herbert Lom, Cushing, Rosalie Crutchley...well you can't really go wrong, can you.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

The Legend of Hell House (1973). Strictly mindless but professionally executed fun. Chilly ambience (Christmas time) maintained throughout.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Medusa Touch*
this is a masterpiece thriller/horror


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

The Sailor Who Fell from Grace with the Sea (1976)


----------

